# opinions on possible purchase of this ottb for lower level eventing



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

I also like this mare.


----------



## LionizedMaddy (Apr 1, 2011)

I really like the first one! Hes flashy!


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

I like her better too! I'm going to view both of them next weekend.


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

Both horses have never been injured and are 100% sound. Horse number one is being retired from racing because she is only pulling money in on the grass and not on the turf. She is running 6 furlong races. Horse number two hasn't raced in a year and they have been using her to pony on the track. She was retired from racing because she was too slow.


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

i'm going to view this one also. she has never been raced but ponys on the race track. the trainer said if she weren't five he would register her and race her because she is very athletic.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

holy cow the third ones feet are gross thos toes need to be brought in a bit more poor girl. I donther neck and whithers look kinda funny to me also .. i like the first one but the second seems to have a slightly calmer eye to her. 
Good luck!


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

i agree 100% about her feet. my mustang's feet looked worse than that when i bought her and with the help of my farrier her feet are fabulous now! i'm favoring horse number one out of all three of these. after having a second conversation with horse number three i've decided against viewing her.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

number one looks amazing and seems like she would be a good choice im no good at confo so i can't say anything in that field


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

I like the second one because she does not have a chain around her nose XD And she looks way calmer. I have seen people in here say having a chain around their nose is not good because they are strong etc. 

The third one looks very odd. She has more withers than back ! Well looks like it. Her back is just weird looking because her withers are so long and high!

And about the first one...Well she looks wild...


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

Number two does have a better attitude than number one from what the trainer told me. Number three is a no go and I'm not going to her barn any longer.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

sometimes people put chains on just because they had one bad experience with the horse.plus the chain doesn't seem to really be in use on her but she still seems pushy. My new trainer has taken a ex-racer who everyone said had to have a chain and put a simple nylon halter on and after a few mintues of some manners the horse completely changed. Although i do agree the second one seems way calmer i would go with her just becuase i like her calm quiet eye


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

Another thing that I like about number two is that she only needs front shoes. Number one is still racing and pulling in money on the grass. She is being retired from racing because she isn't making money on the turf. I like that he only uses number two as a pony horse. She has been retired from racing for a year and is 6 years old. He said he has a 7 yr old apprentice who comes out with his grandpa and that is who he has him ride. I guess I was leaning toward number one because of her build and athletic abilities but I really do like how rounded number two is. I would love to hear some conformation feed back on horse two.


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

i like her face better also


----------



## Xela (Jan 26, 2011)

IMO Number two would be faster training wise... Being that she's not racing so no let down period, and you'd have less re-training with her...


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

Another plus to number two is that she is $800 less than number one which is good for my wallet.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Number 1 is the better horse of the three. I would be skeptical of number 2 and number 3 is an absolute no.

Keep us posted!


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

Number three has already been marked off. Would you mind explaining why you would be skeptical of number two? I prefer the build of number one as well.


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

Idk if it's the picture.. but #2 I dont like the way her neck ties in it looks high, the withers look a bit shark fin style to me as well. I would buy #1, she will take more training, but looks like she is curious, not wild. Very athletic girl.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Number 2 has a swan neck and appears to be standing drastically under herself. The stance she has taken for the photo does not help. She is also slightly behind at the knee.


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

She isn't wild at all, you hit the nail on the head by saying that she looks curious because that is what the trainer told me. She is a little pushy but that isn't anything we can't work through. My BLM mustang is super pushy and that is something that we still have to work on occasionally, lol like today. Number one is the most athletic out of the three and is still currently racing on the grass and is still making money. She has only ever come in last once and that was in a five horse race. She is only five years old and is owned, bred and trained by the same person which I really like. He is excessively picky about the home he lets her retire into which I have no doubt that I have the perfect home. 

I really appreciate everyone's feedback. This is going to be my first OTTB and I plan on keeping him/her for life like I do with my other equines. I want to make sure I make the right choice and it is always helpful to hear other people's input.


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

lol here are a few more photos of her face. i don't think her eyes are that wild personally.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Haha, I was clicking through to get to the end to make a comment and before reading what anyone was saying I was going to comment on the first horse's expression.

Not that that's necessarily something you can judge a horse by but there is def a "nervous" sort of expression that she gives off -- as opposed to a "soft, kind eye." Not "wild" persay but def a nervous vibe / look.

I like the second mare the best by far. The third had a very extreme body type and there was something weird with her neck/shoulders but I'm sure someone more experienced has already commented on that that I missed.

#2 looked lovely though and is the one I would check out.


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

tell you the truth. I don't like any of them.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

If they were the only three horses available I guess I would go with #1. Otherwise I would say keep looking. (Though there is nothing wrong with going out and looking at them.)


----------



## SaratogaTB (Jun 14, 2010)

Good for you getting a horse from CANTER! I adopted my OTTB from CANTER and support their efforts to help retiring racers find new jobs. 

Remember: what you see when you see a nearly retired racer, especially the ones on CANTER, is often one that isnt feeling too good. They are generally underweight and over-raced, and not happy being in stalls 23 hours a day. You will find that you have a very different horse in a couple months, and in a year, you won't believe the difference. 

I find it curious that if a horse is winning on grass, why they would want to retire it. That is odd, unless there has been some kind of injury. Did you read the report of her last race?

Number two looks scrawny now, but with the right diet, top line work, and TLC, has a lot of potential. If she is ponying horses, that is an excellent sign about her abilities.

Someone should report the owner of #3 for neglect. I cannot believe how bad her feet look. Seriously, you may want to let the track vet know.

You cant' go wrong with #1 or #2 in my opinion. Good luck and let us know what you decide!


----------

